# Part loan or full loan or share ... What's the difference !?!



## merlo89 (16 September 2015)

I know this is a very common question but.... What is the difference between part loan, full loan and a share? Also, what responsibility come with it (fully aware different owners want different things)? Finally, what prices would you say people charged over all?


----------



## shadeofshyness (16 September 2015)

A part loan and a share are the same thing - this is what I have as I don't have time for a horse of my own with work commitments. With a share/part loan, the horse lives wherever the owner keeps it and is overall responsible for it. The sharer has responsibility for it part of the time, usually on set days every week. It varies but usually they do not pay bills related to the horse directly, but rather they have to do jobs on their days and pay the owner a contribution towards the horse's upkeep - £10-15 is average where I am (Stockport/Cheshire border). The owner usually has the horse the other days that aren't the sharer's days although some of them have more than one sharer. The owner is responsible for replacing tack, buying feed, yard purchases and all that sort of thing.

A full loan is where the owner remains the owner, but the loaner has responsibility for the horse every day and usually moves it to a yard of their choice. They pay all the bills and do all the jobs - or choose to have it on livery of course - and usually make all decisions for its care so it is essentially owning a horse without the actual buying and legally owning part.

A share or a full loan can go on for however long both parties want and usually a contract is signed to formalise arrangements.


----------



## LHIS (17 September 2015)

I have just moved from a part loan/share to full loan.  The difference being the pony is my responsibility day-to-day, whereas previously it was mine on 'my days' (which were actually most days).

I'm in Cheshire (Wilmslow) and pony is in Chelford (Cheshire).  I paid £40 part loan/week.  
Having visited many many ponies before I found mine, the going rate seemed to be £10 / day.  For some owners this included everything - use of tack, contribution towards shoes/vaccinations/dentist/back checks; others wanted a contribution towards those costs as and when they cropped up on top of the daily/weekly charge.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 September 2015)

merlo89 said:



			I know this is a very common question but.... What is the difference between part loan, full loan and a share? Also, what responsibility come with it (fully aware different owners want different things)? Finally, what prices would you say people charged over all?
		
Click to expand...


1).    Share means you share the horse / pony with the owner or another sharer, both are not the owner.  You have basic responsibilities to the horse when in your care or allocated days.
You don't contribute financially to day to day bills, you really only pay for the ride, and depending on the owner  you may need to help with duties when your up there like tack cleaning. The ownier may allow friends to ride on the same day as your contribution is only your ride and you have no say if anyone eles rides. Owner retains ownership

2)     1/2 loan  again there may be someone else loaning the horse or may just be the owner.  You contribute to half the livery, half shoeing  /worming etc, normally your days are yours and no one else rides the horse, and tack clean.  Contract agreed with owner. You maybe allowed to take the horse off the yard to compete.   Owner retains ownership

3) full loan means the entire finacial care is down to you, you treat day to day as your horse but major decisions are the owners.  You take full responsibility for the horses feed as speculated by owner. The terms and conditions are in your contract,you have the horse till  contract finishes or owner or you Terminate the contract.  Owner remains the same

4) full loan (owner signs over). As above but with the knowledge that the owner is willing to sign the complete custody and ownership to you, ie: it becomes your horse fully when owner chooses this. There are many of this type on homes4horses.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (17 September 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			A part loan and a share are the same thing - this is what I have as I don't have time for a horse of my own with work commitments. With a share/part loan, the horse lives wherever the owner keeps it and is overall responsible for it. The sharer has responsibility for it part of the time, usually on set days every week. It varies but usually they do not pay bills related to the horse directly, but rather they have to do jobs on their days and pay the owner a contribution towards the horse's upkeep - £10-15 is average where I am (Stockport/Cheshire border). The owner usually has the horse the other days that aren't the sharer's days although some of them have more than one sharer. The owner is responsible for replacing tack, buying feed, yard purchases and all that sort of thing.

A full louan is where the owner remains the owner, but the loaner has responsibility for the horse every day and usually moves it to a yard of their choice. They pay all the bills and do all the jobs - or choose to have it on livery of course - and usually make all decisions for its care so it is essentially owning a horse without the actual buying and legally owning part.

A share or a full loan can go on for however long both parties want and usually a contract is signed to formalise arrangements.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry your wrong see above share and half loan are not the same

Our sharer pays 10 pounds a ride x 2 a week no livery bill

The half loan pays half the livery as per above post


----------



## shadeofshyness (17 September 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Sorry your wrong see above share and half loan are not the same

Our sharer pays 10 pounds a ride x 2 a week no livery bill

The half loan pays half the livery as per above post
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, think you've misread. I didn't mention a half loan as she'd not asked about that. I was talking about part loan, which is the same as a share. A half loan is, as you said, simply half of a full loan so you usually have the horse for 50% of the time and pay 50% of bills. 

Interestingly, I never tend to see half loans advertised these days although they were fairly common some years ago. Everything is a full or part loan!


----------



## Wellingtondog (17 September 2015)

I have recently taken on a friend's horse on full loan. It's basically like I have my own, she's entirely my responsibility financially and for day to day care. I moved her to a small livery yard I chose. But as someone else said I can give her back any time. We have a signed loan agreement.

The tricky part for me is balancing how I think the horse should be cared for with how owner has told me to. If you are looking after someone else's pride and joy that's a big responsibility! But everyone has their own ways and views ie rugs etc.


----------



## Barnacle (18 September 2015)

Shares and part loans have blurred definitions... A part loan usually means you have full responsibility for ordinary care on the days you are part loaning (i.e. feeding, rugging, mucking out etc) but this isn't necessarily the case with a share, where you may not be responsible for any care beyond what you need to do in order to ride (tack up and groom). You'll be able to tell what is required because most ads will say "stable duties required" and some will specify just what stable duties this includes (often it's only mucking out - not feeding).

The amount of financial contribution, if any, will depend on the specific arrangement and the horse will live wherever the owner has it and she/he will be responsible for specific costs and general care.

A full loan, as others have explained, is like owning the horse yourself but you do not buy it and it's still owned by the person you are loaning from. This kind of arrangement can be fraught with risk. 

Personally, I'd say that if you are looking for experience with a view to buying your own, a share or part loan is best. A full loan is a good option if for whatever reason you want to own a horse now but can't take full responsibility (e.g. you might move in the foreseeable future and don't want to have to deal with sales).


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (18 September 2015)

Half loan, part loan and share all mean the same thing to me.  The owner sets a weekly fee which is occasionally zero but more often an amount between 10-30 pounds per week which is used towards the horses upkeep and the sharer looks after and rides the horse on their pre-arranged days each week.  The owner decides things like what yard horse is kept on, what tack is to be used and what feed is given and how much hay and owner pays all this plus bedding, livery fee, vets fees and shoeing.  Shares come mostly from private horse owners but some riding schools offer it too.  I've heard of some owners wanting half the cost of shoes in addition to the weekly fee and owners of unshod horses wanting the sharer to pay the full cost of shoes if the sharer want to do a lot of road work with the horse.  Sharers will also pay for their own riding lessons on the share hors (if they have lessons, that is) and pay for any competition entries/travel expenses if they are allowed to compete the horse.  Generally a share on a horse which is on full livery will cost more than a share on a horse kept on DIY or grass livery, because full livery is more expensive and there are no stable jobs for the sharer to do.

Full loan is where the loanee takes the horse to a yard of their choice and usually has much more say in decisions regarding the horses management regime and sometimes needs to buy tack and rugs etc if the horse doesn't come with any or if something gets damaged and needs replacing.  They also pay some vets fees but in reality if the horse is likely to need expensive lenghthy treatment the loanee often sends the horse back to the owner.  Full loans come from both private horse owners and welfare charities where horses have undergone rehabilitation and are ready to move on.  Some full loans come with additional conditions eg the type of work the horse can do, the feed used or whether the horse is to be stabled at night. Full loans from the welfare charities are more permanent because they don't want the horse back, the loanee gives the horse back if their circumstances change and they can no longer keep a horse.  With a full loan from a private owner the owner may decide at any point that they want the horse back with only a months notice to the loanee.  This can happen even if the private owner originally intended for the loan to be permanent, leaving the loanee disappointed at the loss of the horse.


----------

